# Favorite K-Cups?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Time to order coffee. My favorite, Green Mountain Summer Safari, is SOLD OUT.  I'm so bummed because it was so good! So, what's your favorite K-Cup. So far, I've got Kenya AA in my basket, but I'm looking for something new and different. Tell me what you like...


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I love, love, love the coffee people donut shop coffee.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Do You get your K-cups from Amazon? I have found that they have 50 packs on some for $19.00. That works out to thirty eight cents per cup.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I usually order from http://www.coffeeicon.com. They frequently run k-cup sales...the 24 count boxes are 9.99. I checked out the Amazon deal, but they didn't have the flavors that I like in 50 ct.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amazon also ships free!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I knew a lady that has k-cups. She is always leaning forward. LOL


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Dave, Dave, Dave!:tape:*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

give Jammies a hug for me. Yeah I wouldn't mind hugging those K-cups too. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

davetgabby said:


> I knew a lady that has k-cups. She is always leaning forward. LOL


ound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had a Keurig at the gym. They were selling coffee for $1 a cup, which was cheapeer than the deli across the street. But, it didn't go over so well. The staff was buying most of the coffee. So, bye-bye Keurig. I'm definitely getting one for home. My fav was the Green Mountain Dark Roast.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't know, K cups sounds a bit too big for me...I'm more than happy with B or C cups :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not D ,E, or F, ,?? You're lying Daniel. We can't use that fallacy that women use, "size doesn't matter".


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lol 

Well I have to admit I'm a leg man! Plus haven't you ever heard of the saying "Woman with smaller...umm cup sizes make for more passionate lovers"? 

I better not get any hate mail now. It's all just in fun!
:yo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My Favorite - Mocha Nut Fudge!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I knew a lady that has k-cups. She is always leaning forward. LOL


Too funny Dave!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa...you guys took this topic south, huh?  Funny!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Whoa...you guys took this topic south, huh?  Funny!


well I don't know if you want us to go SOUTH with this one. LOL


----------

